# HTC Incredible 2 Users



## Trent D (May 28, 2004)

My ATT contract is up in 2 weeks and I'm pretty much settled on an HTC Incredible 2 from Verizon.

But I read a review on Consumer Reports from an Incredible 2 owner that said his phone won't vibrate in silent mode when he gets a text or email.

That doesn't sound right. Can anyone confirm that?

Also, does the Incredible 2 use a SIM card that can be swapped between Verizon phones?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Trent D said:


> My ATT contract is up in 2 weeks and I'm pretty much settled on an HTC Incredible 2 from Verizon.
> 
> But I read a review on Consumer Reports from an Incredible 2 owner that said his phone won't vibrate in silent mode when he gets a text or email.
> 
> ...


My original incredible doesn't vibrate in silent mode. Silent mode is just that, silent. Vibration can cause a sound, if you want vibrate just push down on the selector button one more time and you have vibrate mode. 
As for the sim card, Verizon doesn't use sim card.


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Trent I have the incredible, 1st gen and love it. Give me a call sometime and we can hook up and do some fishing.


----------



## Trent D (May 28, 2004)

*Will Do*



Rockfish said:


> Trent I have the incredible, 1st gen and love it. Give me a call sometime and we can hook up and do some fishing.


Will do podnuh. I've been getting that itch to wet a line. Are ya'll still running out on the party boats?


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Yea. Ive been fishing Baffin and big lake in LA some as well.


----------

